# [Resolved] How do I fix my missing Rundll32.exe file?



## Delta (Jun 29, 2003)

I downloaded a desktop theme and ever since I installed it, I keep getting errors saying Cannot find file Rundll32.exe I might be missing that or one of its components....I would be very grateful if someone could please tell me how to fix this problem. I have Win98 thank you


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

Click start >Run> 
then type
SFC
insert the CD rom Win 98
follow the screen


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

also, pls get 
a free online virus scan from
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I would recommend that first you do a Find Files command and search for rundll32.exe and see if it's really missing or not. If so, follow Beeper's suggestion. IF it's there, then the problem is really the file that fundll32.exe is trying to call. In that case we need more information on the error.


----------



## Delta (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks for you reply, Beepers, but I dont have a Win98 disk is there any command prompt I can do to try and fix my missing Rundll32.exe file?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you have cab files on the hard drive, such as c:\windows\options\cabs you can restore from there:

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

BUT, as this error is frequently associated with the results of viral infections or their removal, you are well advised to do a scan.

Also it is important to know when you are getting the error -- on startup, or when you attempt to run any program?

*edit* PM reported fixed by sfc. Apparently it was just 'mia'.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks for the 411 - I love this place - got my niece in NC back on track again from FL woohooo!


----------



## diana0527 (Dec 11, 2003)

does this also work for win xp.??


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No, not quite. You need to post the exact error message you are getting in the XP forum. System files don't usually turn up missing in XP due to file protection -- however there are ways to replace them if they do. One method is to enter:

sfc /scannow

from start>run. You may be prompted for a CD if sfc cannot locate a backup. Otherwise no prompt will appear.


----------

